# De Rosa Paint Quality Issues



## msantos (Mar 9, 2009)

*2012 King 3 RS*

I recently purchased the 2012 model from De Rosa and found the paint quality a bit rough around the edges. Thinking it was just my particular frame that was a victim of the Friday afternoon rush, I happen to see another one in a shop (second in the country after mine) with the same issues. At first I was terribly disappointed in comparison to the Pina Dogma but I have actually grown fond of the imperfections and now proudly say it's "Hand Made in Italy". It actually looks stunning built up!

Aside from the paint QC issues, the bike has been built up with Campy SR 11 and have been riding it the past couple weeks with great joy. This new model is a delight to ride as it displays superior handling over the previous model and ride quality you would expect at this level. Well done De Rosa! Since I am on a roll, I might as well add that the frame is responsive (begs to be ridden fast), stiff but not harsh and climbs like a Banshee. If you have ever considered getting one, run to the nearest shop and plunk down a deposit and have your name placed on the waiting list. It's that good!


----------



## getch (May 22, 2009)

I had a 2010 RS custom painted @ De Rosa....paint sucks. But the bike is Awesome!!!


----------

